# Marigold and Nottingham



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Had 3 precious babies born New Years Eve...Unfortunately one didn't make it. Nottingham had a ROUGH start but he is thriving now on a bottle. Marigold is thrilled to have her mamma all to herself!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

They are adorable! My favorite goats are boers!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks...mine too!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Stinkin' cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so sweet!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh my gosh that red one is stunning..i love that color, maggie on here has a buck ( I think) thats deep colored like that..love them both..CONGRADS!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWw , they are adorable  How cute is that little red one !
Congrats !!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks!! I love him too. We fought HARD for 8 hours to try to save him...and in those 8 hours he COMPLETELY stole my heart! Maybe I'm bias but I think he's the prettiest boer I've ever seen


----------



## dem1960 (Dec 30, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the loss 

But congrats on the other 2, they are adorable


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost one :grouphug: Glad the other two are doing so well, they are just precious!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They are absolutely precious, and I love the names!

I'd never heard of Boer goats before joining this foum, but I'm really starting to love them...


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. 
Congrats on two beautiful babies! 
That little red one is a stunner!


----------

